# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  How do I shorten a number?

## swingkittenva

I have a list of 10-digit numbers, but I want to apply a formula/function or
format the cells so that only the first 6 digits show up. Is that possible?

----------


## Vijay

If you use the function below in another column next to your list, only 6
digits can be viewed...

=LEFT(F20,6)

Hope this helps.
Vijay

"swingkittenva" wrote:

> I have a list of 10-digit numbers, but I want to apply a formula/function or
> format the cells so that only the first 6 digits show up. Is that possible?

----------


## Stephen

"swingkittenva" <swingkittenva@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:03F31620-962F-4630-A838-F70369845064@microsoft.com...
>I have a list of 10-digit numbers, but I want to apply a formula/function
>or
> format the cells so that only the first 6 digits show up. Is that
> possible?

For a number in A1 you could use
=LEFT(A1,6)
which gives the first 6 characters as a text string
or
=VALUE(LEFT(A1,6))
which converts the text string back to a number.

----------


## B. R.Ramachandran

Hi,

If the 10-digit numbers are in A2:A101, enter the following formula in B2
and enter.  Autofill the formula down to B101.

=LEFT(A2,6)

If you don't want the original numbers any more, select and copy B2:B101,
"Edit" --> "Paste Special" --> "Values" --> "OK".  Then delete Column A.

Regards,
B. R. Ramachandran

"swingkittenva" wrote:

> I have a list of 10-digit numbers, but I want to apply a formula/function or
> format the cells so that only the first 6 digits show up. Is that possible?

----------

